# Lumpy Brew



## govorko1974 (26/6/10)

Hi all,
Am new to brewing and have only put down a couple of brews with no problems. Purchased coopers pale ale and brew enhancer 2 to try. added my can to boiling water in fermenter but when i put b/e2 in it went lumpy..dont know if it was lumpy in the bag or not. stirred around for 10mins and tried to get rid of all lumps..thought i had but know i look at brew in fermenter and i can see down the bottom that there are still small lumps, so is hasnt disolved all the b/e 2. Was wanting to know if my brew will be ok or if i should just tip it out and start again. any advice would be great
matt


----------



## manticle (26/6/10)

It will eventually dissolve. In future, if you are worried, you can use a whisk.

Add water to a clean stainless steel bowl, pour in be 2 and whisk as you go till all lumps are gone. It doesn't really matter - over fermentation time the yeast will find it and eat what they can.


----------



## Kevman (26/6/10)

That happened the first time I used BE2. It didn't seem to affect the beer and there wasn't any lumps in the trub.

Now if I'm using it I put it in the fermenter first and then a litre of boiling water. Give the fermenter a swirl for 15 - 20 seconds and it should be pretty much disolved. Then just proceed as normal.


----------



## govorko1974 (27/6/10)

Thanks for the answers guys, shall see how it turns out, looks like i'll be swirling the fermenter next time or mixing it in a bowl before adding. should of done a bit more research on here before i used it and i wouldn't of had the problem.


----------



## Clownfish (30/6/10)

My experience is that this happens when you add too much to the water too quickly. Put the water in first, then add dextrose/malt etc in small batches as you stir. Then add the can.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/6/10)

When I used to use Dry Malt Extract I found that adding the DME to *cold water *it no longer clumped. I would then add the can and rinse the can with boiling water a couple of times...........no lumps.

Cheers


----------



## govorko1974 (19/7/10)

Gidday all,


have just tried the lumpy brew...been in bottle 2 weeks and compared to my first brew(Morgans Oz Lager) at 2 weeks is a hell of alot nicer, am really looking foward to trying it again in a couple of weeks time as the oz lager is at least drinkable now..am going to put down another cpa but this time i might try and add some hops, was wondering what the best one would be, am hooked with the brew bug after only 2 brews....
cheers all 
matt


----------



## mccuaigm (19/7/10)

bradsbrew said:


> When I used to use Dry Malt Extract I found that adding the DME to *cold water *it no longer clumped. I would then add the can and rinse the can with boiling water a couple of times...........no lumps.
> 
> Cheers



As Brad says, I found exactly the same. Cold water, no clumpies :icon_cheers:


----------

